# Giving back... Polar Fiber Minnow Recipe



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Only been on this forum a month or so but have learned so much... want to give back a little, here's a recipe I use (written by a friend of mine) for what I think is the most versatile fly (sw and fresh)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">In my experience, this is the most useful, versatile, and durable fly there is. It is easy to tie and its realism is unmatched by most streamer patterns. Use this fly and you are certain to become a believer.The version illustrated here, Gray on White, is what I use most often in both fresh and saltwater. The fly will be about 4 inches long.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 6pt"><o><SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none"></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U>Materials List<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Hook:[/B] Gamakatsu Octopus Semi-Circle. Size 1<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Thread:[/B] Mono. Size .006.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Body:[/B] Polar Fiber. Colors may vary depending on what baitfish is being imitated.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Lateral Line:[/B] Wing-N-Flash. Color: Ice Blue <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City><st1lace>Pearl</st1lace></st1:City>.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Eyes:[/B] Spirit Rive Prismatic. Size 5.0.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Epoxy: [/B]Devcon 5 minute.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 6pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Polar Fiber Prep Tips:[/B] Prepare bunches of material before tying (four per fly). The bunches are, typically, the same diameter as a pencil and about four inches long. Leave the under fur in the first three bunches but strip it out of the last to make a small head on the fly. The length, diameter and number of bunches of material can vary to make shorter, thinner flies or longer, fatter flies. Before tying in the fibers, be sure to trim the ends evenly as this will make the tie much neater and easier. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 6pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"></v:shapetype><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1. Place the hook in the vice as you normally would with most flies. Start wraps at the eye of hook. Wrap shank until thread hangs in line with point of hook.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 6pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2. Tie in the first bunch of White Polar Fiber. Tie in on top of shank using 7 to 10 wraps, one in front of the other, finishing just in front of the material. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 6pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3. Tie in the second bunch of White Polar Fiber just in front of first. Tie in on top of shank using 7 to 10 wraps, one in front of the other, finishing just in front of the material.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 6pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4. Tie in the Wing-N-Flash the same length as Polar Fiber to create the sparkly Lateral Line of the fly. Tie it in on top of second bunch of White Polar fiber. <o></o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 6pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><BR style="PAGE-BREAK-BEFORE: always; mso-special-character: line-break" clear=all><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 6pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">5. Tie in first bunch of Gray Polar Fiber just in front of second White bunch. Tie in on top of shank using 7 to 10 wraps, one in front of the other, finishing just in front of the material.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">6. Tie in the last bunch of material just in front of the first Gray bunch. Use as many wraps as it takes to cover the ends of the fibers to make a clean head. Whip finish.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 6pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">7. Use a lighter to burn down any fibers protruding from under the mono thread wraps.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 6pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">8. Re-position the hook in the vice so that the fly sits horizontally to the ground. Comb the fly from both sides to blend the materials together vertically. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 6pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">9. Comb the fly from the top and bottom to blend the materials together horizontally. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 6pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">10. Stick the eyes on fly in the desired position. Coat the head of the fly using 5-minute epoxy. The epoxy should not extend beyond the eyes and should not penetrate the head. It should make a shell around the head keeping the fly light in weight with almost neutral buoyancy in the water. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">To make a heavier fly, simply allow the epoxy to penetrate the materials


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice looking fly! Thanks!


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Great lookin fly! :clap I need to start tying!


----------

